# Pictures of Chorong



## jseo01 (Mar 19, 2011)

This is my almost 4 month old mini Australian Shepherd/Jack Russell mix - her name is in Korean (my parents' idea) and it means fluffy/smart.


----------



## Angels_momma (Jan 18, 2011)

was she born on thanksgiving?! so was my lil one angel. that's crazy!


----------

